# [iPhones] retrouver une notification



## Gwen (16 Mars 2018)

Salut.

J'ai une notification qui s'est affichée il y a quelques jours sur mon iPhone. Or, en cliquant dessus, cela fait disparaître la notification de l'historique.

Bien sûr, l'application en question n'a pas d'historique de notification non plus.

Avez-vous une piste pour retrouver une notification ou c'est peine perdue ?


----------

